# Tripe



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

How bad does canned tripe smell? Thinking of making treat toobs for training class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If it is even a fraction as bad as fresh tripe reckon on finding yourself at one end of the hall with all the dogs gathered hopefully around you, while the humans stay as far away as possible at the other end!


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

That answers my question!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

It's not half as nasty as fresh from the cow, but about 5 times as nasty as any other treat or chew. It stinks like cow ! I do have some little freeze dried tripe treats for nosework...they don't stink up the whole room but they'll make your hands stink.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I also buy dehydrated tripe treats. WestU brought some for Buck on a play date and it was "love at first tripe." OMG, when I opened the bag I wished for nose blindness which I have achieved several bags later. Hand washing a must.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

wish for "nose blindness" .... cracking me up.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> I also buy dehydrated tripe treats. WestU brought some for Buck on a play date and it was "love at first tripe." OMG, when I opened the bag I wished for nose blindness which I have achieved several bags later. Hand washing a must.


Love it! I bought dried tripe chews from Clean Run and gave them to my spoo as a bedtime treat . . lying next to my bed! I only did this once.


----------

